
Show HN: Distroverify – A tool to automatically verify hashes of any distro file - el_programmador
Github Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;prahladyeri&#x2F;distroverify<p>Folks,<p>I&#x27;m a distro hopper who mainly hops between ubuntu distros such as ubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate, etc.<p>One thing I&#x27;ve found is the frequent need to verify the SHA1 hashes of the local and original version found on cdimage.ubuntu.com. Sometimes, you forget to verify the hash immediately and later, you have to again scavenge for that download URL in your browser history and then find the hash files URL, isn&#x27;t it?<p>For this, I&#x27;ve created a tool called distroverify that automatically pulls the corresponding sha1hash file (based on regex of the file-name) and verifies it for you.<p>Right now, it supports only the buntus but I plan on adding support for debian and fedora too depending on the response. Its open source and MIT licensed, so please test and let me know if you like it!<p>pip install distroverify
======
kburman
You can make it distroidentify. We throw a random iso(i.e myos.iso) and it
will tell which distribution iso it is.

